# Help with ped



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about this dog? or it's bloodlines? I know the dog says camelot but it looks like some nicer AST lines than when I think of some of the big red bully camelot dogs.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [233391] :: CAMELOT'S MISCHIEF MARKER

the sire
American Bully Online Pedigree

The reason I ask it is in this pedigree and I am interested in breaking down this ped.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [255384] :: ROE'S KIT

Thanks


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know there are so many unknowns in the pedigree it's hard to make out much. It looks like a camelot dog who was bred from staff stock. Here are some pics of the dogs behind these dogs from a ped generated on bully peds online. They look like staffs to me.

*CAMELOT'S BARIS ROXIE*
American Bully Online Pedigree

*HARMONY JAZZIE MAX OF CAMELOT*
American Bully Online Pedigree

*CAMELOT'S MISCHIEF MAKER*

http://www.bullypedia.com/details.php?id=66229


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Goes back to Ruffian and X-Pert lines. One of her offspring is owned by Camelot Pits, which are the big red sloppy dogs you think about.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*9 gen ped* on her they just spelled it wrong on Bullypedia


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie is right though, the bottom half of her ped getting back around 5th gen is unknown on a few ped sites.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah and all the dogs in all three peds are staff's.. So I am guessing that this was a foundation camelot dog that was bred from staff stock before it got to what it is now big and red and more bully.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Goes back to Ruffian and X-Pert lines. One of her offspring is owned by Camelot Pits, which are the big red sloppy dogs you think about.


So do you think this was before they ruined the camelot dogs? I know there is some unknown on the peds but over all I get the impression of a pitterstaff do you feel the same?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I wish I could find a picture of this dog
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [266465] :: VINS BLU


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> So do you think this was before they ruined the camelot dogs? I know there is some unknown on the peds but over all I get the impression of a pitterstaff do you feel the same?


Definitely before they ruined them. I think the sire was born in 1989. Camelot dog paws didn't evolve into flippers until the last 10 years.  lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Here is his granddaughter, Wooten's Blue Dynasty owned by a kennel friend of mine, Twork Bullies up in Jersey. She is Maximus Glorious x Blue Cookie


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Look atch ya'll.. got it goin on... thats what I come with then I scrolled down to post and said well ... LOL 

Whatchu thinking PK ?? "" tell me I dont have a bulldog LOL tell me my dog can't work, HA! .. "" 

looks like it would be a nice blend with that you got already especially if it holds to that staff configuration or APBT look like BlueBellas dog... You'll turn that dog into an over achiever like the rest of your crew.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well.......
This is my new little girl and I am so excited to add her to our kennel. This is Monsoon's new wife to add to his harem! lol

I was concerned about her dam's pedigree but I think I can live with it, I do not see anything over bully but it does push my kennel in a new direction if I breed to her. While I am not interested in breeding her to my gamebred stuff, I am hoping to get more of "Tempest" type dogs but they will be pitterstaffs and I am ok with that. I can't wait to see how she is and I hope she will be a good little worker. any dog sired by Rolex is going to be SEXY! lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Is that a rolex baby? SHe's cute I wish the best for him .. I know you will turn her into a worker.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes she is from the Rolex x Kit breeding. I am ok with the TNT stuff and Rolex has a nice pedigree but I was worried about the dam's ped but after doing research on some of the dogs I am ok with it and we will see how she turns out. I can't wait to get her and squish it!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMAO!! Your so silly .. I knew I had seen that blue dog before LOL I am sure monsoon will like his new wife.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She is not blue she is back and white


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The Mom is blue isn't she? I was talking about the pedigree you posted with the dog Roe's Kit. I know the pup is black and white silly!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Poor Monsoon's new wife is just a wee baby! She hasn't even gotten out to see the woooorld yet. LOL but i really have always liked rolex, can't wait to see her grow up!

ps: that means i want pictures once a month!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh! sorry yes Kit is blue and white. Hey I though she (the pup) was blue and white from the pictures till I talked to Orlando and she said she is black. I guess I just assumed and the flash makes her look a little blue. I can't wait to get her, I should have her in a few weeks.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> Poor Monsoon's new wife is just a wee baby! She hasn't even gotten out to see the woooorld yet. LOL but i really have always liked rolex, can't wait to see her grow up!
> 
> ps: that means i want pictures once a month!!!!


well she does have to prove herself worthy of breeding but yes she is not betrothed! lol I promise pictures when I get her.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well technically she is blue underneath because she's black LMFAO!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lol that's funny!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow did we leave FH speechless? Now that is what's up! lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ok so I know I need to start a new thread but I get my puppy next week and I can't WAIT! It's killing me! lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Girl your going to need another house for all those dogs LOL. I can't bare to see another pup I am already getting feverish for another Bogart LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

well I have several dogs who are retired and several dogs who are not mine! I think I only own 16 and is not bad considering I think we have like 22 right now.  It's a lot of work but I love working the dogs and competing in everything. This new addition is a test of another direction I might want to go in with some of my dogs so we will see what happens. Never thought I would end up with a pup with so much AST but ya know I am open to trying new things.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes Ember the TNT dog I re-homed has a lot of those dog's in her ped. Well I wish you luck and hope you get what your looking for.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL... wow just saw this thread..lol.. I promise you this little girl is gonna do great for you... Hey performance you should have just ask me... ive always known that they are pitterstaffs but all the camelot and watchdog in the ped is from before the bully movement started and those were working bulldogs... I promise you that the parents to Nahtia (ur new baby) are 100% bulldogs...


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

i have never officially been able to find anything behind Mischeif Marker either but was told by some of the people who 1st started with TNT stock that all the AST in the TNT line goes into pure Ruffian dogs...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I was just wondering about some of the Camelot dogs that were in the ped and if anyone had pictures. If I was overly concerned I would have asked, I did a lot of digging around before I decided to get her but was hoping for pictures of some of the other dogs. I was actually hoping you would have seen this earlier  I can't wait!!


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

lol... yeah like i said i had a tough time finding info on them, even harder to find pics..lol.. but i was assured that any unknowns in the peds were pure AST steming from Ruffian show dogs... You wont be dissapointed...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm excited to get something new and with Rolex being the sire I couldn't help it!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats Lisa. She is a beauty! Can't wait to see more of her


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Finally I get my puppy on Friday!! YAY


----------

